# Crown moulding - where to buy?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Try: 

1.) Builder Supply Lumber Yards - Most nonstandard stock may have to be ordered.

2.) Small Mill shop: Again, may have to be ordered (for them to mill it).

3.) A Large Mill Trim Company that specializes in producing non-standard or custom trim work.

All of the above will cost more than what you might expect to pay, were you to compare costs to standard crown trim purchased at your local Big Home Improvement Store.

Another option is to build up standard type crown, and make it into a design of your own. Examples: 

http://www.rd.com/17453/P1/article.html

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Builtup_Crown_Molding_Configuration.html

http://www.accrawood.com/mbgallery13.htm


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike McGuinness said:


> If you are looking for some real wood crown with detail, I have a couple of suggestions, but it is going to be fairly expensive (it is cheap at Home Depot for a reason). You can try-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These types of suppliers are ok if you are looking for highly decorative profiles or accent trim for small case work or cabinet decorating. It is not very practical to buy moulding for room size projects in 8' lengths like they sell. Follow Atlantic's advice to your local lumber yard or millwork supplier.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd recommend taking in pictures of the molding you like, as this will make it easier to narrow down your selections. Also think about whether you want to paint it (Pine is great and cheap for that purpose) or stain it, where you'd want a nice oak.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"I'm looking for wood that I can paint. Should I be looking for oak, pine, composite, etc?"

You only paint pine or composite, it makes no monetary sense to buy oak and paint it. I've never had a problem with the primed moldings, whether finger jointed pine or MDF. Home Depot and Lowes both carry primed and unprimed wood moldings. As you said, the choices are limited. Try the local lumber yards as mentioned by Atlantic or have them made by a local company. Choice is infinite, but price point won't be far behind.
Ron


----------



## INeedMoreTape (May 3, 2008)

I've purchased and installed most of the different types of materials that Home Depot and Lowe's offer, and I've never had a problem with any of it. Sure, many of the pieces are warped or have some damage. Just fish through the stack to find the pieces that you are happy with. Use the straightest pieces for your long runs and cut the less than perfect pieces for your short runs.

Also, there seems to be a difference in the way my Home Depot and Lowe's sell molding. At Lowe's, I have to purchase 8' or 12' sections. However, Home Depot has a cutting station and I can cut the exact length I need. The cutting creates a bit of extra work, but it allows me to remove damaged ends.


----------

